# Haben Sie bereits Erfahrungen mit der Thief-Reihe gemacht?



## Administrator (16. April 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Teslatier (16. April 2009)

Nur Teil 3. Komischerweise bewegt sich Garrett von alleine nach links, wenn ich es jetzt neu installiere. Gamepad, Joystick oder Ähnliches Zeugs ist aber nicht angeschlossen.


----------



## ReinhartderGrobe (3. Oktober 2013)

die thief reihe ist mir gänzlich unbekannt


----------



## Kaisan (4. Oktober 2013)

Hach, eine meiner absoluten Lieblingsserien - dieses herrliche Stealth-Gameplay, zudem diese düstere Atmosphäre: Einfach grandios. Hoffe, dass das neue Thief an alte Traditionen anknüpft und uns klassisches Gameplay in neuem Gewand beschert; ich zumindest spiele auch heute noch gerne die alten Teile, die übrigens (kleiner Tipp) auf Amazon zum Spottpreis erhältlich sind: http://www.amazon.de/Thief-The-Complete-Collection-Import/dp/B002LVUKIS/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1380888315&sr=8-2&keywords=thief


----------



## MichaelG (1. November 2013)

Thieß gehört für mich zu den besten Stealth-Games. Wobei ich der Meinung bin, daß Teil 3 etwas geschwächelt hat. Die besten waren imho Teil 1 und 2 (Metal Age) Und bei Teil 4 warte ich die Reviews ab.


----------



## Holyangel (19. Juni 2014)

Habe nur den ersten Teil kurz gespielt, ich war eigendlich nie ein Freund von 3D Games, ausgenommen in MMOs oder RPGs (DaoC, Elder Scrolls Reihe oder Ultima Underworld u.a.)... bei Thief kam wohl auch hinzu, dass ich zu der Zeit fast ausschließlich Warcraft2, C&C oder Starcraft gespielt haben dürfte

Edit: Eben erst gesehen, dass dieses Thema nicht wirklich aktuell zu sein scheint, aber dieses Forum ist wohl nicht so oft besucht, war ziemlich weit oben das Thema


----------

